# Patio Around an Existing Deck



## missfixer (Sep 4, 2009)

*It's All About Aesthetics and Drainage*

Either way would work as the heights are not extreme. It all depends on what you want your patio to look like. The most important thing is to properly backfill, if necessary, and make sure the wall is level, and consider drainage.


----------

